# Citric Acid



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on this. I was talking to a butcher today about alternate curing methods for sausage. Basically, I'm looking for a way to not use pink salt in sausage making. He mentioned that some people are using citric acid in place of it. I was wondering if anyone has heard or done anything like this and what was the outcome. I just want to know if this is a safe method for sausage making and consumption (sp). Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sometimes, when making "fresh" sausages I won't use any nitrites or nitrates, but for any cured or dried sausages I always use it, in some form or another. I have heard of people using ascorbic acid (vitamin C) to help aid in color retention, but it does not have the curing properties or or spoilage retention factor of the nitrites and nitrates.

Of course you have to be careful with nitrites and nitrates, that is why I always use some form of "curing" salt mix such as Prague Powder #1 or even Morton's curing salt (Tenderquick). These mixes allow you to use the tiny amounts needed for the cure to work. I believe that the US goverment regulates the use of sodium nitrite to a mere 1/4 ounce per 100 pounds of meat. That is an awfully small amount when you get down to the 5-10 pounds that most people are making at a time. The Prague Powder has ratios that low so that if you follow the directions there is no fear of accidentally poisoning someone.


----------

